# Meet my hamsters



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Recently I have adopted a few more hamsters from a rescue and thought is share their journey and story with you.

First up is my roborovski, Niko who's about 7 months old. Super sweet guy and has become very tame and trusting. His favourite thing to do while out of his cage is snuggle up on my shoulder with some pumpkin seeds while I'm watching TV. Niko was in the rehoming part of [email protected] and told he was very skittish. It took him 3 days to take food from me and a further 2 weeks to properly stand on my hand so I could pick him up.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Next up we have a female Syrian named Lilith. Lilith had spent most of her life in rescue as she was taken there as an unwanted pet. She is about 14 months old and very curious. The rescue had told me that she isn't the best when it comes to handling as she can be a tad skittish. Last night was her first taming/trust building session which I limited to 10 minutes because she was new and I think it went really well!!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Athena is a female Syrian who unfortunately is a neglect case. When she first went into rescue she was literally bones. Now that I've adopted her I need to keep an eye on her weight. She gained while in the rescue but even now she is home she has got a way to go. She currently weighs 83g and is about 6-7 months old. Last night was also her first taming/trust building session but she managed only 5 minutes before she took herself back into her cage.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Last but not least, male Syrian named Ghost. Ghost is approximately 6-7 months old and was taken into rescue when his owner could no longer take care of him. He is a sweet boy although he did bite me in the rescue (they woke him up). 

I'm yet to get a photo of him as he didn't want to come out last night.


So here's all my hamsters! I will keep this thread updated as their journeys go on.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Ohh wow you have a big family!! They're are all so sweet! Looking forward to a picture of Ghost!!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Ohh wow you have a big family!! They're are all so sweet! Looking forward to a picture of Ghost!!!


Finally got a decent pic of him


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Ohh wow you have a big family!! They're are all so sweet! Looking forward to a picture of Ghost!!!


Finally got a decent pic of him. He's quite skittish so will disappear hence the name


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Finally got a decent pic of him. He's quite skittish so will disappear hence the name
> View attachment 431111


Awww isn't he a handsome one! I didn't realise this but paper boxes are ok toys or hideouts for hammy?! :O


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Awww isn't he a handsome one! I didn't realise this but paper boxes are ok toys or hideouts for hammy?! :O


Yup. Cheap and simple. I've just cut a couple of holes in it and rammed it full of soft bedding as a cheap burrow box! Cardboard tubes are cheap tunnels and if you food I'm the ends and put food inside it doubles up as an enrichment item :3


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Yup. Cheap and simple. I've just cut a couple of holes in it and rammed it full of soft bedding as a cheap burrow box! Cardboard tubes are cheap tunnels and if you food I'm the ends and put food inside it doubles up as an enrichment item :3


Very good tip! I'm gonna get the boxes back out from the recycling pile!!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Very good tip! I'm gonna get the boxes back out from the recycling pile!!!


Other thing include clean jars to be used as a toilet or somewhere cool to go if they get warm. Pringles tubes- cut the bottom off remove the lid and voilà big tunnel 
Also, some desserts have a ceramic bowl which are perfect food/water bowls or you could use cheap tealight holders.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Other thing include clean jars to be used as a toilet or somewhere cool to go if they get warm. Pringles tubes- cut the bottom off remove the lid and voilà big tunnel
> Also, some desserts have a ceramic bowl which are perfect food/water bowls or you could use cheap tealight holders.


I just bought a ceramic bowl off Zooplus (sounds like Zoopla for pets), to up my purchase of the Alaska cage to £45 for free delivery 
Pringles aren't on sale lately so I am looking forward to finishing my loo roll!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Havrnt been around in a while, so glad to see your hamily growing!! What a beautiful bunch! <3


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smolmaus said:


> Havrnt been around in a while, so glad to see your hamily growing!! What a beautiful bunch! <3


They sure are. They've settled in really well and are nice and calm. Ghost has a bit to go but I think we may have turned a corner. He'll now come out of the cage voluntarily and will let me stroke him both in and out the cage. Still has times where he's skittish and dart about and hide but normally if I move too quickly.

Athena has gained 52g since being with me bringing her weight up to 135g. She's still got some way to go. I'll try and get her to 150g and see how she appears then. She's really confident now and will happily sit on my lap. She's really vocal when in heat though.

Liliths also doing well. Loves a cuddle. She's slowing down now but she is 15-17 months old now. She is happy to be handled by children too so she's come a long way from the skittish one she once was.

Niko is Niko. Into everything. Tried sieving the sand earlier and he sat in the sieve. Like butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Other thing include clean jars to be used as a toilet or somewhere cool to go if they get warm. Pringles tubes- cut the bottom off remove the lid and voilà big tunnel
> Also, some desserts have a ceramic bowl which are perfect food/water bowls or you could use cheap tealight holders.


I actually got hungry and bought a small can of Pringles today and did that! He started chewing in the tube though xD


----------

